
Show HN: Map Litter. Create Beautiful Neighborhoods - EminIsrafil
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rubbish-love-where-you-live/id1374702632?mt=8
======
EminIsrafil
Sustainability has been in the news a lot lately and we wanted to create an
app that makes it easier to report, map, and clean up litter in your
neighborhood.

We're gonna spend the next 6 months mapping litter and its impact in our
community, San Francisco.

iTunes Link: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rubbish-love-where-you-
live/...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rubbish-love-where-you-
live/id1374702632?mt=8)

Youtube Demo: [https://youtu.be/ciGnAkMDGA4](https://youtu.be/ciGnAkMDGA4)

This is a soft launch, but feedback is greatly appreciated. We put a lot of
attention into trying to make the UI feel good and make the app as delightful
as possible. Bugs sometimes get in the way of that :)

------
mtmail
The sponsored cleanups are an interesting idea.

For the UK there's
[https://www.fixmystreet.com/](https://www.fixmystreet.com/) to report issue
to your local council. I see 1 million reports. It has a different target
audience and dynamic, no mobile app and no gamification (though there's a top
10 list of councils). The platform is open source.

~~~
EminIsrafil
Thanks for the feedback! Yes, fixmystreet.com is a great platform. I think for
something like this an easy mobile experience is key, and we will be focusing
on just litter for now.

------
EminIsrafil
Question: My post doesn't seem come up in the "show" tab? Can anyone verify?

